
The Orange Pi Zero single-board computer ships for $6.99 - dragonbonheur
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3138886/computers/the-orange-pi-zero-single-board-computer-ships-for-699.html#tk.rss_all
======
AstroJetson
If you want worldwide support and a ton of software that just works, Raspberry
Pi is for you. Want to mess around with a single board computer, then buy one
of the 100's of boards out there. I'm a make computers do things for me, so
the $28 difference is dust compared to what I think my time is worth, and what
my blood pressure meds cost.

Love seeing all these boards, all the innovation, but none of them bring what
a Pi does. Good hardware, pretty clean hardware, lots of community for a very
low price.

Really don't like the ripoff of the name. Orange pi zero has little in common
with Raspberry Pi Zero. Other than coat tail jumping, what's the point of
confusing people?

